# Random Garbage Sms



## Crucial (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a SMS message like the attached? I get something like this once every month or so. My bill doesn't show an incoming or outgoing message for this time either. Just curious if it's something I should worry about.

Edit: I suppose I should mention I'm on CM9 Build 13. Stock kernel, not Glitch.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

The general consensus is that it's something weird on Verizon's end. It's happened to people on different roms (and devices I think) so it's definitely not a rom issue.


----------



## michigan66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Crucial said:


> Has anyone ever seen a SMS message like the attached? I get something like this once every month or so. My bill doesn't show an incoming or outgoing message for this time either. Just curious if it's something I should worry about.
> 
> Edit: I suppose I should mention I'm on CM9 Build 13. Stock kernel, not Glitch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I got one about three hours ago. I get one about every two months it seems.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## istealhome (Dec 28, 2011)

I get one around the same time every month it is very odd


----------



## Crucial (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, good. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't some sort of rogue application, or malware, or something else bad. I like to think I'm pretty careful, but you never know.


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think the one I got says the same exact thing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I got one of these today on a phone that isn't even activated. My old droid x that my daughter plays angry birds on that has no service, only wifi...wierd


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

i got it today too


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

I've gotten this before as well. Always around noon PST


----------

